# Dreager. . . . history



## OULobo (Aug 23, 2004)

Posted this in the Indo. arts section, but got no answer. Since Dreager was across the board in the arts, I figure someone here might have some input. 


Everyone seems to know Donn Draeger's books and with good reason, but there isn't much on the man. I know he died in a strange way and that he died fairly young. I have heard that he was involved with or an agent of the CIA. I have heard that he died because some silat rivals came stalking. I heard that his studies and his authoring were just cover for his presence in Indonesia, for the purpose of monitoring rebal communist groups during the cold war. Anyone have some facts or rumors on the subject that they would like to bless me with?


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 24, 2004)

From what I recall, Draeger was a private person and rarely talked about his personal life, if at all.

I think he died from what was diagnosed as cancer...at least I seem to recall reading about a carcinoma metastisizing, which means cancer.  However, Draeger himself made a remark wondering if he was poisoned when he was in Malaysia.

Cthulhu


----------



## OULobo (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. The two threads I started had a total of approx. 60 hits and no one had any info., or didn't want to post any. I was beginning to think that the silat magic had scared them all into silence.


----------

